# Pnoz Multi MS1P Drehzahlunterschied SpurA / SpurB



## Mecki (19 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende in einer Anlage ein Pnoz Multi mit 2 Pnoz MS1P um 3 Antriebe auf Überdrehzahl zu überwachen.
Die Anlage verfügt über Schutztüren, die für Betriebsgeschwindigkeit (>10m/min) geschlossen werden müssen.
Bei Geschwindigkeiten <10m/min dürfen die Türen geöffnet sein und die Drehzahlwächter überwachen, ob die Antriebe
sicher unterhalb diese Schwelle bleiben. Geht ein Antrieb durch, so wird ein Not-Halt ausgelöst.

Nun ist es so, dass beim Einziehen (v <= 10m/min) ab und an das Pnoz meldet, dass die Drehzahlen zwischen Spur A und Spur B
unterschiedlich seien. Verwendet werden Siemens Motore (1PH7) mit SinCos Geber (2048 IMP/min).
Bisher scheint der Fehler nur von einem Antrieb aus zu kommen.
Ich habe nur die Vermutung EMV, wüsste aber nciht, was ich dagegen unternehmen sollte, wenn das der Fehler ist, da
die Schirmung so aufgelegt ist, wie es in den Projektierungsbüchern gezeigt ist.

Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen und hat Erfahrung mit diesem Zusatzmodul für das Pnoz?

Ich danke euch vielmals schon im Voraus.

Gruß,
Mecki


----------



## element. (21 Juli 2010)

Nur ein allgemeiner Tip, kann es sein, dass über deinen Schirm ein Ausgleichsstrom fließt?
Man könnte auch mal schauen, wieviel Strom die Spuren vom Drehgeber vertragen und ihnen eine kleine Grundlast verpassen, also mit Widerständen auf Masse ziehen. Sicherheitstechnisch ist das evtl nicht erlaubt. Würde dir aber zumindest bei der Fehlersuche helfen.


----------



## MSB (21 Juli 2010)

@mecki
Die im Datenblatt beschriebenen 120 Ohm Widerstände zwischen A,A' bzw. B,B' hast du verbaut?

http://www.pilz.com/imperia/md/cont...et/pnoz_ms1p/PNOZ_ms1p_de.pdf?redirected=true


----------



## Mecki (21 Juli 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> @mecki
> Die im Datenblatt beschriebenen 120 Ohm Widerstände zwischen A,A' bzw. B,B' hast du verbaut?
> 
> http://www.pilz.com/imperia/md/cont...et/pnoz_ms1p/PNOZ_ms1p_de.pdf?redirected=true



Hi MSB,

Ja die Abschlusswiderstände sind im Antriebsregler zugeschaltet.


----------



## MSB (21 Juli 2010)

Mecki schrieb:


> Hi MSB,
> 
> Ja die Abschlusswiderstände sind im Antriebsregler zugeschaltet.



Antriebsregler?
Heißt das, du hast MS1P und Antriebsregler parallel am Geber hängen?


----------



## Mecki (21 Juli 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Antriebsregler?
> Heißt das, du hast MS1P und Antriebsregler parallel am Geber hängen?



Richtig, da ich nur einen Geber am Motor habe und der Regler die (Geber-) Informationen ja auch benötigt. Laut Pilz sollte das aber gehen. Gibt ja sogar Y-Stecker von denen.


----------

